# Door sweep keeps tearing apart



## 007noob (Sep 17, 2018)

This is the door sweep that I replaced early this year during winter. The sweep is from Home Depot. All the fins started detaching by summer. 
Before I replace this again is there something I should be doing to prevent this?
Does the part on the bottom with the “4 flat screw” thingy adjust up and down?

Are is there a better quality sweep I can use?

Thanks




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes, the four screws backed out raise the threshold up, tighten them and takes it down.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I have a similar problem in a client's house. His problem is that the floor isn't level. As the door opens, the space between the bottom of the door & the floor changes. Is that what's happening to yours?


----------



## 007noob (Sep 17, 2018)

I haven’t notice the space changing as the door opens. When the door is closed it is pretty much square with the frame. 

Any how I tightened one of the screws under the torn rubber and that did slightly open up the gap so the rubber doesn’t get squeezed anymore but still seals the door. 
Hopefully that fixes it. Thanks again!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

